# Quick detail after sandstorm.



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Just cleaned the car on Sunday to wake up to a car on Monday covered in a fine layer of sand apparently from the Sahara!
Meguiars quick detailer sorted the job today 

s1200.photobucket.com/user/webbz73/media/image_zps80753f3e.jpg.html]







[/URL]

photobucket.com/user/webbz73/media/image_zpsdd940829.jpg.html]







[/URL]

photobucket.com/user/webbz73/media/image_zps15dbb960.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Yours is looking nice  I wish I had the time... I came back to this today after a wash on Sunday


----------



## Webbz (Feb 23, 2014)

Heavy shower this morning rinsed most of it of mine so was able to use the quick detailer. Never seen anything like it mate.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Got all day to myself tomorrow so snow foam then a good wash and dry.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Got all day to myself tomorrow so snow foam then a good wash and dry.


Now why slouch a good clean tomorrow I wonder :wink: 
First clean for the R in the morning  will have to see how the arm holds up [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

